# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Visa Thổ nhĩ kỳ cho Hộ chiếu phổ thông và Hộ Chiếu Thuyền Viên

## tonkin

*Visa  Thổ Nhĩ Kì* điều kiện cần và đủ cho  người Việt Nam và Nước ngoài

 *ĐIỀU KIỆN CẦN*
 *ĐIỀU KIỆN ĐỦ*

 Hộ chiếu gốc
 Còn hạn trên 6 tháng tính từ ngày xuất cảnh

 02 Ảnh 46
 Chụp nền phông trắng 6 tháng gần nhất

 Thư mời
 Fax thư mời từ Thổ Nhĩ Kì về ĐSQ ở VN ( trên thư mới co điện thoại, số fax)

 Số điện thoại liên lạc
 Chủ Hộ chiếu

 Quyết định cử đi Công tác
 01 bản  có dấu chữ ký  bằng tiếng Anh

 Booking vé máy bay
 Booking vé khứ hồi

 Giấy phép đăng ký kinh doanh
 Bản Hồ sơ đăng ký kinh doanh có bản dịch tiếng anh và công chứng pháp lý

 Thời gian làm Visa
 10 ngày làm việc

 Giá trị của Visa


 Giá + DV: Giá có thể thay đổi…
 *185 usd*




*Quý khách hàng cần lưu ý:*
 T_hời gian được tính là ngày làm việc của Đại sứ quán Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ_
_Quý khách hàng ở tỉnh khách có thể gửi CPN theo địa chỉ công ty_*Tonkin*_, sau khi làm xong Cty_ *Tonkin*_ sẽ CPN cho quý khách._
*Mọi thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:* * Điện thoại :* 04-3927.5668 *Mr Tuấn*: 0989-468-4180- *Mr Trọng*: 0989-26-1368 
 *CÔNG TY THƯƠNG MẠI & DỊCH VỤ QUỐC TẾ TONKIN*  Tầng 2- Phòng 204- 18 Phố Yên Ninh- Ba Đình- Hà Nội Tel: 3927.5668 - Fax: 3927.5658  *Http*://tonkinvn.com* Email:* visa@tonkinits.com  Thư mời (VISA) cho người Thổ nhĩ Kỳ nhập cảnh vào Việt Nam

----------

